# Did Ariens ever make a snowblower that had a leaf blower attachment?



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I remember back in the 70’s my neighbor clearing leaves in his yard. It looked as if the motor/drive system was the same as his snowblower. Maybe....maybe not. Both the neighbor and his equipment have been gone for years. Back to the topic. Even if Ariens did not make such a machine, why have manufacturers overlooked such adapters to eliminate machines?

Heck, I have machine clutter now in my garage. Wifey calls some of my toys ‘’little red wagons’’ consisting of Troy pony something rototiller, 36’’ lawn mower, Ariens 28 Pro snowblower, 5HP Ingersoll Rand two stage air compressor with piped air distribution system, wheelbarrow, rakes, floor jack and the list goes on.

And yes, Wifey is on my case to get a shed.....something in the 12X16 size, close to being an auxiliary garage. My 24X24 garage can barely fit two cars in it with all my clutter. Something has to give


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I never recall a leaf blower attachment.

I second the shed for the toys ….


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

foggysail said:


> I remember back in the 70’s my neighbor clearing leaves in his yard. It looked as if the motor/drive system was the same as his snowblower. Maybe....maybe not. Both the neighbor and his equipment have been gone for years. Back to the topic. Even if Ariens did not make such a machine, why have manufacturers overlooked such adapters to eliminate machines?
> 
> Heck, I have machine clutter now in my garage. Wifey calls some of my toys ‘’little red wagons’’ consisting of Troy pony something rototiller, 36’’ lawn mower, Ariens 28 Pro snowblower, 5HP Ingersoll Rand two stage air compressor with piped air distribution system, wheelbarrow, rakes, floor jack and the list goes on.
> 
> And yes, Wifey is on my case to get a shed.....something in the 12X16 size, close to being an auxiliary garage. My 24X24 garage can barely fit two cars in it with all my clutter. Something has to give


So No but the Ariens mid 63 has different attachment snow thrower 

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page5.html
look toward the end and scroll down

I am looking at a 1963 ariens snow thrower dirt cheap, and came across this couple days ago lol
enjoy


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

A lawn vacuum is not a leaf blower ….. just saying


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

oneacer said:


> A lawn vacuum is not a leaf blower ….. just saying


You are right lol
Just remembered it had attachments and something to do with leafs !!!! that was enough for my brain lol


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

oneacer said:


> A lawn vacuum is not a leaf blower ….. just saying


Corrected !!!!


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Foggy, 

Ariens had the Yard-n-Garden system. Great idea, although it did fade away. That's why the early Ariens Snowblowers had Turf tires on them....You would get a Snow package with your tractor...Snow Tub and chains for the tires. Many of those older implements are still around. A few members here had them listed in the Classified section.

Troy-Bilt makes or made a system recently, with a power plant, and implements to add-on. Not very successful, seemed not too many customers.

I'm a believer in the Rite Tool for the Rite job. If you have the Troy-Bilt Tiller, (Pony, Horse, Bronco, Jr, Plus others), they are a fantastic machine. The older the better. I have a Horse and a Pony. As well as a Rear tiller attachment for my Wheel Horse Tractors. The Troy-Bilt Tillers are my favorites. 

You can't ask for a better plan to have a Man Cave/Work Shop/ Toy Shed, than to have The Mrs SUGGEST it..... That's a winning plan for all involved...You, Wife and ESP the Equipment!!!!! If your thinking 12 x 16 will do, plan on a 16 x 20....it'll fill up Quickly!!!!!
I realize it's very EZ for me to spend your money, but you won't regret it.


GLuck, Jay


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

oneacer said:


> A lawn vacuum is not a leaf blower ….. just saying



Unless you forget to put the bag on or secure it. :grin:


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Grunt,

LOL … that would certainly give you a nice mulch bath … 


I wish I had one of those lawn sweepers … I kick myself, as I could have got one many years ago, but did not take the ride …


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Ariens made a blower attachment for 924 series. They appear from Time to Time.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks guys!!! In reality, my 28 Pro will remain dedicated to clearing my driveways and walkways.But all that aside.......Gees wouldn’t it be nice if an all purpose beast was available? And that blower shown above in Jackmel’s post is impressive!!!


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

For doing dusty jobs you'd need to add an air filter and probably rejet the carb.


----------

